# Audioausgänge zuweisen!?



## ClouD361 (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin Leute,
ich habe das Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 Mainboard mit mehreren definierbaren Audi Aus- Eingängen. So nun habe ich in einer Buchse meine Kopfhörer und in einer anderen meine Anlage drin.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne dass nur meine Musik (Windows Media Player) über den Ausgang läuft wo die Anlage drin ist und der Rest (alle anderen Anwendungen) aber ohne der Musik über die Kopfhörer laufen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Oder brauche ich dafür eine zweite Soundkarte?

Gruß ClouD361


----------



## PC Heini (8. Dezember 2007)

Was bietet die Softwaresteuerung der Sounkarte an?


----------



## ClouD361 (8. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, habe ich da mal rumgespielt und habe was gefunden: Multi-Streaming-Wiedergabe

Diese habe ich aktiviert und hatte danach gar kein Sound mehr ^^ Habe auch beim Mediaplayer unter Optionen - Geräte 2nd output ausgewählt kam aber trozdem kein Sound.


----------



## PC Heini (8. Dezember 2007)

Na dann hast Du ja schon mal was gefunden. Jetzt kommts nur noch drauf an, wohin das ganze jetzt umgeleitet wird. Ansonsten machst Du das ganze wieder rückgängig und beginnst von vorne. Im Prinzip müsstest Du ja auf 2 Kanälen was machen können.


----------



## ClouD361 (8. Dezember 2007)

Also auch wenn ich verschiedene Programme (Media Player, Teamspeak) den 2nd Output zuweise kommt da kein Sound.


----------



## PC Heini (9. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden; 
Auf dem MB, zwischen Biosbatterie und den Soundausgängen, befinden sich Jumper, mit denen Du einzelne Kanäle ausschalten kannst. Aber eben, nur ausschalten.
Im prinzip müsstest Du ja die Eingänge auch noch zuweisen. Zb. Mediaplayer Kanal.....
Mainboard usw Kanal........ 
Da das ganze auf Surround Sound ausgelegt ist, wird das ganze im Soundprozessor gesteuert und aufbereitet.
Im Hanbuch habe ich auch keine Hinweise gefunden, die ein solches Vorhaben wie Deines, beschrieben wäre.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt das Handbuch nehmen und in einen reinen PC Laden gehen. Vlt haben die ne Idee. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Softwaremässig gelöst werden könnte ( Mischpult oder Mixer ).

Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir nicht helfen konnte.


----------



## ClouD361 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin dir schon dankbar, dass du überhaupt was geschrieben hast 

Das wäre schon zu viel Aufwand in einen PC Laden zu gehen. Da kaufe ich mir lieber eine zusätzliche Soundkarte und schließe da meine Anlage an  

Ich werde aber trozdem mal im Handbuch gucken und mir den Jumper auf dem Board ansehen.

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (10. Dezember 2007)

Bedenke aber, dass es mit ner 2ten Soundkarte Ärger geben könnte. Ist nur so ein Blitzgedanke von mir.
Was mir auch noch in den Sinn kommt; Guck mal, obs in Deiner Nähe ein Soundstudio oder ein Lokal Radio / Fernsehen gibt. Frag dort mal nach nem Tontechniker. Der kann Dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------

